# Orange County Classic and Antique Bicycle Swap Meet



## markivpedalpusher (Apr 10, 2011)

What a great day for a swap meet. I would like to say thanks again to Gary H. and Phat Cycles for hosting. Looking forward to the next one!!! There were 1-2 vendors who showed up late I wasn't able to grab photos of.


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Apr 10, 2011)

more swap meet photos


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Apr 10, 2011)

More swap photos


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Apr 10, 2011)

And some more photos


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Apr 10, 2011)

Not done with photos yet


----------



## old hotrod (Apr 10, 2011)

Yeah, a huge thanks to Gary for putting this deal on...


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Apr 10, 2011)

Still adding some more


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Apr 10, 2011)

Whew lota more LOL


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Apr 10, 2011)

Lots more pics


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Apr 10, 2011)

Getting closer I hope:eek:


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Apr 10, 2011)

Almost done...


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Apr 10, 2011)

Last set me in Walt's 34 Hudson and a killer 39 dx


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Apr 11, 2011)

I think I'm still on a swap meet/picking "high". It was funny the shipping containers had a gravitational pull. Every time I thought I was done I kept getting pulled back in to dig more LOL


----------



## DonChristie (Apr 11, 2011)

Thanks for posting, Mark! That container was NOS heaven! I was in there maybe 5 times, lol. Good stuff! Did anybody price the Schwinn/New Departure metal cabinets in the container? I even saw Chip Foos there.


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Apr 11, 2011)

All the parts cabinets and display items were/are not for sale


----------



## Flat Tire (Apr 11, 2011)

Looks like it was a mighty fine swap!


----------



## cyclingday (Apr 11, 2011)

*Opening the vault. Literally!*

I felt like the guy who just won the one millionth customer shopping spree.

  I was overwhelmed, and I didn't know what to grab.
At first, it was a few hard to find nuts and bolts, then the light bulb went on, and it was like #%*&^ grab the whole fricken box!

When I got home, I was able to pour the 100 count New Departure axle nuts among other little gems into my parts bins and fill them to the top!

I wish that I could call a do over, because now that I know what was there, I would have had a game plan with deeks and jukes and calling fake outs to get to the good stuff.

I didn't know that picking was a full contact sport.

That was about as close to running through the factory with a shopping cart as any of us will ever get.

Thanks Mark, for getting the word out. That was a great opportunity.


----------



## Larmo63 (Apr 11, 2011)

That was a cool swap, I had to drop my son at LAX first, so I missed out on a radical Racycle Pacemaker that I had the cash for, but it was already spoken for. Grrrr.....


----------



## Larmo63 (Apr 11, 2011)

I thought all of the cool stuff was back east or in the midwest? Who knew that SoCal could produce this much NOS stuff?


----------



## old hotrod (Apr 11, 2011)

Here's Chip searching for parts for bikes he's building for his kids...thanks for the pics Mark...what a day, whew...
http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/attachment.php?attachmentid=19775&d=1302501283


----------



## lobsterboyx (Apr 11, 2011)

Great deals - that shipping container held a lot of very amazing things. 

WHERE ARE MY HEAD BADGE SCREWS?

Oh... nevermind, found them

thanks to Gary - super cool dude. glad to see the motorbike guys talk to a few people. 

id also REALLY like to thank MartyW for his overwhelming generosity. 

and Dustin for keeping that PERFECT match to my hawthorne durralilum even though i didnt have any cash. 

My friend Blue and I set some ground and almost in unison we said "i hope there is no girls silver kings there" and "I hope there are no racycles there"

guess the bicycle gods heard us.


----------



## cyclingday (Apr 12, 2011)

*A man with a plan.*

John had a shopping list, with part numbers and everything. So, he could just glance at the boxes and know if that was what he was looking for.

Now, That's a man with a plan!

I felt like the guy at the fishing hole with a back lashed reel while everybody else was pulling them in.


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Apr 12, 2011)

We are truly fortunate Gary opened his vault to the public and let everyone dig through all of his amazing stash. All I can say is thank you thank you thank you for his generosity and I hope we'll be welcomed back again. There is more...


----------



## Larmo63 (Apr 12, 2011)

I didn't buy one thing for myself. I did buy Trudy a purple glass reflector. I guess I live to fight another day!


----------



## lobsterboyx (Apr 12, 2011)

Did you get your ranger yet?


----------



## Talewinds (Apr 12, 2011)

Larmo63 said:


> I thought all of the cool stuff was back east or in the midwest? Who knew that SoCal could produce this much NOS stuff?




Ya, uhhh, the last swap meet I went to was NOTHING like what I see in the photos here, hell I don't think I saw ANYTHING with the word 'Morrow' on it anywhere at the show....
 The grass is not always greener in the midwest, only in Npence's neighborhood


----------



## Larmo63 (Apr 12, 2011)

Paid for, it's in a box somewhere between here and Michigan. I'll post pics.


----------



## lobsterboyx (Apr 12, 2011)

you going to make it to the motobike ride this weekend?


----------



## slick (Apr 13, 2011)

What motobike ride?? Is it a once a year deal??  I won't be able to make it but i'd like to see pictures!

The swap looked awesome. I can't believe that battery tube was still sitting there for sale considering how many guys ask for them on here? I would have bought it! Did that Iver Johnson truss bar sell? How much was it? Looked pretty complete. That would have probably came home with me too! Depending on the price? O ya and that red bluebird dropped my jaw to the floor also! Thanks for the pictures!


----------



## DonChristie (Apr 13, 2011)

That Iver Johnson was nice! He was asking 700 beans. Did you see his Racycle? Sure was an interesting machine! There is an off shoot group from Cyclone coasters of Motobike owners, who ride monthly. They have had 1 ride thus far. Im gonna go.


----------



## slick (Apr 13, 2011)

I didn't go to the swap. My buddy Tony had his show on the same day here in Stockton and I wouldn't let him down.

Do the motobike guys have a site? Or who do I contact for future dates of the ride?? I'll bring my 1935 Colson down. How many motobikes do they get together with? I want to check it out for sure.


----------



## DonChristie (Apr 13, 2011)

I heard they got 10-12 riders on their first ride. Second one (last month) got rained out. Cliff is the orchestrator. I will PM you his cel.


----------



## Luckykat32 (Apr 14, 2011)

Reposted from another thread:

This was absolutely hands down the best bicycle swapmeet I've been too & dare I say the best selection of NOS parts (at least on the west coast) I picked up at least $500 worth of items for $200, some of them being NOS...thanks Gary! If I could go back there at least once a month, I'd be a happy camper...poor, but happy...simply amazing.


----------



## MartyW (Apr 14, 2011)

It was definatley a great time and there was a lot of NOS parts that got loaded in my Motorcycle Saddlebags for the ride back to San Diego.
It was great to meet you guys and put some facs with the screen names.


----------

